# What animal track is this??



## JustYakin (Nov 5, 2012)

Ive been seeing this track around. I think bobcat tracks are smaller but not sure....there has been sightings of mountain lions around here bit just hard to believe. Rhe knife is just over 3.5 inches...let me here what yall think it is?!?!?


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

Looks like a dog track. you can see how the nails creat a point to the toe pad print (the one on the left of the picture). Id say domestic dog, or a decent coyote.


----------



## JustYakin (Nov 5, 2012)

Yep....case closed...lol...ill say its a coyote so i wont feel completly boneheaded....i just googled it. Thanks!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

too round for coyote, I agree with the domestic dog........


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

German Shepherd....


----------



## JustYakin (Nov 5, 2012)

Lol...i shouldve known the jokes are gonna roll in....lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Domestic dog to me... Like Mike said too round for coyote...


----------



## MOZEN1 (Oct 20, 2012)

Domestic dog normally you can make an x in the print if its wild said Gramps only a few breed that break the rule.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

MOZEN1, did you see them coyote in downtown Chicago? JustYakin that looks like a dogg...


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Cool little tip - if you can draw an 'X' thru it, it's canine. You cannot draw an X thru a cat print because of how high up the footpad is.

That's definitely a poodle though. I can tell by the size of your knife....


----------



## JustYakin (Nov 5, 2012)

Ouch....thanks for the tip. That knife is for cleaning my finger nails. The Bark River stays on the hip until needed...lol!


----------



## AZVarmitHunter (Apr 3, 2012)

Agreed..more likely fido print cat prints more rounded


----------



## deadeye0722 (Jan 14, 2013)

I am putting my money on a grayhound...LOL

Check this track out had a bunch of people look at it and research it the concensus was a cougar. Found this track in lower Michigan where the DNR says there are no cougars, but if ya see one dont shoot it. LOL





  








Cougar Track




__
deadeye0722


__
Jan 20, 2013


__
cougar
predator hunting




I was out Coyote hunting one day in Jackson county which is in lower Michigan. I stumbled into...


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

im goin with beagle...

hey I saw a very large cougar track about three weeks ago on north end of property,called DNR and they said they werent down in these parts.........wait it was the neighbors orange/tan barn cat...it has to go 30#s....called DNR and apologized....lol....if u see one take it to another state to hunt it..


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

her in minnesota thje DNR denied we had mtn lions for years,even after people reproted seeing/hearing them and finding tracks in a locla cty park.wife and i saw a dead one on the side of a cty rd one winter(about 10 yrs back).after all these reports in the cty park the DNR still denied it.then one day about 3 yeas or so back someone actually had footage on their game camera(upnorth) then the DNR finally admitted that they are here,but very few they said.

i seen one about 4 yrs ago when turkey hunting.awesome site to see,but glad i was about 700 yds away across an open field when i seen him.it was tracking a turkey that came out of the woods(in the same spot the cat did)about 10 mins prior to seeing the cat.

i hope the cat population continues to grow in the state,then maybe ine 10 yrs or so we can have a hunting season on them like we do wolves now.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

that would be awesome...

michigan can say what they want but I hav seen couple pics of cats....I know where and when they were taken and that they are real....I just enjoy hearing the diff arguments....either way the DNR wont admit any knowledge of lion until they are widely populated...someday..... :huntingrifle:


----------



## deadeye0722 (Jan 14, 2013)

Here is the really cool part of the cougar track story. Across the street from this property there is a horse farm. There was an incident where the DNR was called out to investigate a horse being attacked by something. The horse had long gashes down its back caused by what the DNR said was a coyote. I think everyone can agree a coyote uses their teeth to kill not their claws. Plus the size of the gashes in width were like three coyote paws side by side. Also the idea of it being a cougar was brought up to the DNR officer the owner of the horse said he would keep a better eye out for the cogar and kill it. The DNR officer advised the owner there are no cougars this far south in Michigan but if you see it dont kill it. Seriously....LOL If I ever see coyotes trying to kill a horse I might rethink my position but now that I know there is a cougar or cougars around the area I hunt I always take my shotgun with buckshot during day hunts and Dead coyote loads which are T shot at night. I have also seen pics posted on the internet of cougars on trail cameras here in michigan. Just wish our DNR was a little more honest about things especially when they ticket us hunters the second we are dishonest.


----------

